# Rockin' the beach in Hamilton!



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

My band, Swimming to Vegas, played a private party for Lakeport Brewing on Friday night. Not a hard booking to get, as I'm Lakeport's IT manager. ( Soon to be ex-manager, though, as the Labatt merger has pretty much gutted the place.)

The venue was Baranga's on the Beach, and we had great reviews and the rain held off ' till we were done. Altogether a great sendoff for a lot of people who worked hard to bring you cheap beer.

Hopefully there's some pictures attached to this....

Opening with some Tragically Hip....me on the far right with the Tele.....










Cueing the drummer for the end of "Back in the USSR"....










Night shot complete with cheezy neon palm tree ( and 2 moons?)


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Right on Buckaroo!

Outdoor gigs are always risky, but have always been among my favourites.


Looks like a nice big performance area.


Glad it went well for you.:rockon2:


----------

